# A friendlier Honey.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Despite my boyfriend claiming that she is the reincarnation of the devil, Honey has the potential to be really sweet. Now that she's been with me for several months, and that I've laid off trying to force her to do what I want, she is deciding on her own accord to make friends. Occasionally, her perpetual dislike of hands will subside enough for her to be comfortably perching on me. This is such a big step in our relationship; it can only go forward from here.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Little poser! Lol!

She is cute...no devil there. 

Congrats on the progress.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks so angelic! Such beautiful feathers <3
Congrats on your progress too!  Lovely photos ^^


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No more nasty nesty hormones. She seems like an angel when she's not crabby


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! 



Lougirl said:


> No more nasty nesty hormones.


There's still some, unfortunately, but the boys are helping her out (they're being very calm and comforting), and she's getting a special feast every day to distract her. She's still crying for her missing eggs from dusk till dawn, and she and Henry have been mating (albeit incorrectly) several times a day. We're leaving tomorrow for our holiday though so hopefully that will change things up.


----------



## VelvetPatty (Dec 11, 2013)

She looks so so cute in the second picture


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's so gorgeous
Looks like a real sweetheart


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG, that's awesome! She definitely looks friendly, even if she's not the biggest fan of hands. She's gorgeous.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

adorable!!!!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww that's brilliant!  She is adorable!! xx


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I know right, I'm so stoked. She definitely is mellowing with time.


----------

